# General Electric motor - any information?



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

fast_eddie_72 said:


> I bought a used motor and controler today.Any information is helpful, but really, I just want to know if this is appropriate for a small car EV build.


Hi Ed,

Can you post pictures of the motor and controller? And dimensions, weight?

That would help me see what you have.

major


----------



## fast_eddie_72 (Nov 29, 2008)

Well, tj4fa did some detective work and got a good deal of information on the history of this motor:

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/does-seem-like-good-deal-24408.html

There are pictures in that thread as well. 

I've got a few feelers out to see if someone needs it for a ComutaVan restoration. But I'd be interested in it's usefullness for the project I have planned.

By the very battered and inaccurate bathroom scale, it's about 70 lbs. give or take. It's 12 1/4" long and 7" in diameter. The shaft is keyed, looks like maybe 7/8" and extends 1 1/4" from the end of the motor. 

I've been looking at available new motors and trying to find something similar. Is this maybe kinda comperable to a D&D ES-15A? 

http://www.electricvehiclesusa.com/product_p/mo-es-15a-6.htm

I'm just thinking if I can find something similar I can use that as a gauge as to what I might be able to use this in successfully.

I did get the catalog and primer from EV-America. They said that you should have at least 6 HP per 1000lbs finished vehicle weight. That seems to put this motor on the very, very small side. I think it would be difficult to come up with a finished vehicle under 2000 lbs. even if I go with something like a Ford Festiva. 

Take care,

Ed


----------

